# Tomatillo..



## Hunter951 (Apr 28, 2012)

In my tortoise pen outside there are four plants growing. We are pretty sure they are tomatillos. We are not sure what to do because they are growing where the tortoises walk. Are they edible?
If a tortoise would try to eat them would it be harmful?


----------



## dmmj (Apr 28, 2012)

Tomatillos are in the tomato plant, the plant itself is toxic, I personally would remove it, the tomatillo should be fed sparingly like any other berry.


----------



## wellington (Apr 28, 2012)

Ditto. I just looked it up on thetortoisetable.org. They have tomato listed. Toxic. A ripe tomato could be fed very sparingly. Always check on the tortoisetable.org for safe plants I'd


----------



## Hunter951 (Apr 28, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Tomatillos are in the tomato plant, the plant itself is toxic, I personally would remove it, the tomatillo should be fed sparingly like any other berry.



The plant has a plant thing around it so they cannot eat the leaves. Is there still a risk of them getting sick?



wellington said:


> Ditto. I just looked it up on thetortoisetable.org. They have tomato listed. Toxic. A ripe tomato could be fed very sparingly. Always check on the tortoisetable.org for safe plants I'd



I heard that about tomatos, but I was not sure for tomatillos.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 28, 2012)

The leaves can fall off, the tortoise can knock over the plant barrier, to many risks IMHO.


----------



## Hunter951 (Apr 28, 2012)

dmmj said:


> The leaves can fall off, the tortoise can knock over the plant barrier, to many risks IMHO.



Okay.


----------

